# Double head Lionel 224 Steamer



## Taylor622 (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone modified a Lionel 224 to add a coupler to the front to double head?


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

It can be done, sure. I'd find a reproduction or a used steam chest for modification. You'll need to do a lot of grinding to adapt a coupler. Using a non-original part gives the option of returning it to original later on. Just my 2 cents here.

Carl


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I assume you mean loco, tender, loco, tender, all pointing in the same direction? If so, perhaps connect the tail of tender to the front of the loco with a drawbar setup, rather than a true knuckle coupler? It might be easier to add that to the cowcatcher on the front of the loco, with minimal mod.

TJ


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Dave Smith on the CTT forum did one a few years ago. He used a piece of steel and bent it so it would go under the cow catcher and fasten to the pony truck. Then he attached a coupler to the steel piece on front of the cow catcher. No modification was necessary to the loco except for screw holes to attach the steel piece to the pony truck. I thought it was pretty slick, but then a new problem arose: How to keep the cars coupled together as the post war knuckle couplers won't stay coupled if there is too much load on them. I managed to keep about 23 cars coupled together a few years ago. You can also put the 2nd loco in the middle of the train and sometimes that works.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

Taylor622 said:


> Has anyone modified a Lionel 224 to add a coupler to the front to double head?


that would make a good looking lashup. I love those praries. -grew up with them.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

servoguy said:


> Dave Smith on the CTT forum did one a few years ago. He used a piece of steel and bent it so it would go under the cow catcher and fasten to the pony truck. Then he attached a coupler to the steel piece on front of the cow catcher. No modification was necessary to the loco except for screw holes to attach the steel piece to the pony truck. I thought it was pretty slick, but then a new problem arose: How to keep the cars coupled together as the post war knuckle couplers won't stay coupled if there is too much load on them. I managed to keep about 23 cars coupled together a few years ago. You can also put the 2nd loco in the middle of the train and sometimes that works.


That's the way to go to the pivot on the truck , because everything else swings wide on the turns. I have a similar problem to resolve on the pull car. The coupler is attached to the frame and swings too wide on the turns and derails the flat car.


----------



## Taylor622 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Double header*

Making a bracket connecting to the front truck sounds good. Thanks. I'll post a picture if I can make it work.


----------



## Taylor622 (Jan 31, 2013)

I found the article on double heading in the December 2010 O Gauger. The bracket on the front truck worked well for him. The front truck on my 224 doesn't have a good attachment point so I made a bracket to attach to the flat top of the steam chest. 
The 225 is pre-war with a 2224W tender with post-war trucks. The tender drawbar is shortened and reshaped. The 224 is post-war with a 6026W tender. I will be adding metal grab bars and metal steps to the 6026 to complement the 2224. It is a big MU at 37 1/2 inches. 

Here are some pictures.


----------



## NYC 5344 (Dec 26, 2012)

Cool. Do u have pictures or video of them in action pulling a long freight train?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, simple and functional. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

A little flat black paint on the improvised part would greatly de-emphasize it, especially in operation. But, you may want to draw attention to it. Very ingenious and minimal modification to your locos/tenders. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree, black would be a good move for the whole arm. A quick method is use a magic marker, instant black.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Taylor622 said:


> Has anyone modified a Lionel 224 to add a coupler to the front to double head?


The T man has, but in a different way.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=16471&postcount=10


It is in the Grinch thread, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2589


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool, agree with blacking it.


----------

